# PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!



## J4CK3R (18. April 2016)

*PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Guten Abend
Ich habe seit ca einer Woche in echt blödes Problem mit meinem PC
Der PC startet ganz normal ins Windows 10 bei dem drehenden Kreis von Windows, wird der Bildschirm jedoch kurz schwarz und das Bios erscheint wieder.
Dies läuft ein paar mal so, bis die Automatische Reparatur von Windows erscheint. Wenn man dort auf Neustart klickt begingt das Spiel von vorne. Der Rechner startet so ca. bei jedem 6en Versuch.
Eine Neuinstallation von Windows und ein Biosreset haben nichts gebracht. 
Hier noch meine Hardware:
Mobo: Asus P8-V Z77 lx
CPU: i7 3770
16gb Kingston Value Ram
Samsung 850 evo 256 GB als C


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Wenn eine Neuinstallation von Windows als auch ein Biosreset nichts halfen, dann würde ich vielleicht die Hardware angefangen beim RAM zu prüfen. Schauen ob das aktuellste Bios drauf ist. Infos ob das Problem seit Anfang bestand wären auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## buntesGnu (18. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

probiere mal nur einen ram riegel. dann in verschiedenen  slots


----------



## binär-11110110111 (18. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Scharfe RAM-Timings können Win10 auch ärgern, setzte mal von T1 auf T2 ?


----------



## J4CK3R (19. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Hallo Zusammen
Nochmals vielen Dank für die großartige Hilfe die ich von euch erhalten habe.
Ich glaube nun das Problem lokalisiert zu haben.
Ihr lagt mit dem RAM goldrichtig, jedoch war nicht der RAM defekt, sondern nur der CPU Kühler Phobya DC2-LT zu fest angezogen.

Vielen Dank nochmal
Robin


----------



## koffeinjunkie (19. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Du meinst das der Kühler auf den Ram gedrückt hat das dieser irgendwie keinen richtigen Kontakt hatte?


----------



## buntesGnu (19. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

zuviel Druck auf den Sockel durch das zu feste anziehen der schrauben, meint er denke ich


----------



## koffeinjunkie (20. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Dann verstehe ich den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht. ODer was löst ein fest angezogener Kühler aus, der soll doch fest angezogen sein wegen dem Anpressdruck.



> Ihr lagt mit dem RAM goldrichtig, jedoch war nicht der RAM defekt, sondern nur der CPU Kühler Phobya DC2-LT zu fest angezogen


----------



## buntesGnu (20. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

aber zu fest äußert ich in derartigen Problemen...zudem, nach fest kommt ab


----------



## Chimera (20. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich den Zusammenhang irgendwie nicht. ODer was löst ein fest angezogener Kühler aus, der soll doch fest angezogen sein wegen dem Anpressdruck.




Seit 1156 haben einige Intel Sockel das Problem, dass wenn man den Kühler zu fest anzieht, was gerne bei Befestigungen ohne fixen Anschlagpunkt passiert, dann z.B. RAM nicht erkannt wird und/oder das Sys gar nicht erst bootet. Meist reicht es schon, wenn man die Schraube um ne kleine Umdrehung lockert. Beim Kollegen mit seinem Z97 Brett und nem Scythe Ashura hatten wir das Problem auch, dass von 2 RAM Riegeln nur einer erkannt wurde. Da hät man den Kühler anziehen können bis es knackt  Da ich das Problem schon vom Sockel 1156 her kannt (damals mit nem Corsair A50 , da bootete das Sys gleich gar nicht),  war eine Lockerung des Kühlers gleich das erste, was probiert wurde und schon lief es. Drum ziehe ich mittlerweile nur noch Kühler vor, wo man gar nicht mehr zu fest anziehen kann.


----------



## buntesGnu (20. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*



Chimera schrieb:


> Seit 1156 haben einige Intel Sockel das Problem, dass wenn man den Kühler zu fest anzieht, was gerne bei Befestigungen ohne fixen Anschlagpunkt passiert, dann z.B. RAM nicht erkannt wird und/oder das Sys gar nicht erst bootet. Meist reicht es schon, wenn man die Schraube um ne kleine Umdrehung lockert. Beim Kollegen mit seinem Z97 Brett und nem Scythe Ashura hatten wir das Problem auch, dass von 2 RAM Riegeln nur einer erkannt wurde. Da hät man den Kühler anziehen können bis es knackt  Da ich das Problem schon vom Sockel 1156 her kannt (damals mit nem Corsair A50 , da bootete das Sys gleich gar nicht),  war eine Lockerung des Kühlers gleich das erste, was probiert wurde und schon lief es. Drum ziehe ich mittlerweile nur noch Kühler vor, wo man gar nicht mehr zu fest anziehen kann.



korrekt, bei dem Sockel hatte ich das auch zum 1. Mal


----------



## Chimera (20. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Wenn ich jetzt richtig gelesen hab, dann nutzt er ja ne Wakü und in früheren Tagen konnt ich mal bei nem Bekannten beim montieren seines Kühlers zugucken, da fiel mir auch auf, dass dort auch kein limitierendes Gewinde vorhanden war. Es hatte zwar in der Anleitung vom Kühler Angabenzum max. Drehmoment, doch wieviele bitte ziehen die Schrauben schon mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel an  ? Falls als auch der TE einen Kühler ohne limitierendes Gewinde hat, ja dann muss man sehr vorsichtig beim anziehen sein, denn sonst kann es eben zu den bekannten Problemen führen 
Interessant find ich aber schon, dass ein Problem aus 1156-er Zeiten eigentlich bis jetzt andauert bzw. durchgezogen wird. Ok, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, dann ist doch auch erst seit Lynnfield der Speichercontroller in der CPU, oder? Das war doch damals der Knackpunkt bzw. des Rätsels Lösung, warum der Anpressdruck ein problem war... Keine Garantie, bin mir nämlich grad nicht zu 100% sicher...


----------



## buntesGnu (20. April 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Klar, keine Garantie, die werden auf Montagefehler gehen und schließen eine RMA aus.
100 pro


----------



## J4CK3R (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Hallo Zusammen
Es tut mir leid den Beitrag wieder zu eröffnen.
Ich bin langsam am verzweifeln.
Also das Problem kann ich nun genauer beschreiben.
Ich kann ohne Problem von einer CD booten, sobald das System bei der Installation das erste mal von der SSD booten will stürzt es ab.
Der RAM und das Netzteil sind es nicht.
Festplatten vermutlich auch nicht, ausser meine beiden SSDs wären kapput.


----------



## J4CK3R (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt beim Hochfahren ab! Benötige Hilfe!*

Hallo Zusammen
Das Rätzels Lösung war etwas, womit wohl niemand gerechnet hätte 
Ein USB Kabel meines Hubs hatte einen kurzen, da hat er als er Power auf die Kabel gab die Sicherung rein geschmissen und neu gestartet

Gruss
Robin


----------

